

Show HN: Number March – tower defense game with numbers - cagriaksay
http://numbermarch.com/

======
cagriaksay
I made Number March while learning Swift. In Number March, you defend against
waves of marching numbers. Numbers are divided by towers. You create towers
and increase their value in strategic places in order to divide passing
numbers until they disappear. The game is a combination of action, tower
defense and math. Hope you enjoy it!

